# Used your preps How long.



## Donba (Apr 6, 2017)

Anyone had to use there preps ? Im talking long term, not just a few days,but weeks or months. Say you had reached the 3 month or more, plato and lost a job, or a sickness, injury. You decided this is why I /we prep. How did it go, what did you run out of first ? Did you have all home canned food, dehydrated, store canned, or a mix.


----------



## jimLE (Feb 25, 2015)

i hadnt concerned my self much about sickness. thats mostly got to do with,me rarely getting sick to where i miss work,or what ever..but yet losing a job to food shortages to what ever,are things that i have thought of...a tight budget is one thing thats always on my mind,simply because we are on one..more so then normal,seeing how my mom is in the hospital due to her health issues..and because of that.i have been useing a lil bit of my emergency foods and home canned foods to save money and all..


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

I had no idea what a pepper was or what survival was till I came to the USA ,but as a child our family had stores of food and money stash away ,it was a normal everyday way of life ,we all prepared for the unforeseeable ,it was normal it was part of life ,times were sometimes tough ,even water was short at times ,money was no issue ,it was the supply of goods and food that mainly hurt the people .Having our stores in place kept us from hard times .Here in the USA life is the sane but with plentitude of things still the lost of a job or the weather can do you in quick .I lived thru Andrew in 92 and lost my job do to an injury later,no money for 6 month ,in both situations I had saved money and stored goods to keep the family going without any problems ,hell I still save and store goods ,goods mainly for the hurricane season then they are consume during the year but enough for an emergency ,money is always on hand and no bills at all.


----------



## Donba (Apr 6, 2017)

We try to keep at least 6 months of food some dehydrated, some we canned, and some store bought. We figure if we can mix it up we won't get bored, eating the same thing every day. If/WHEN the big one hits we should be OK. The worst here in So Ca. is water we will buy another 55 gallon drum and filling it soon.That should be enough to last over 3 months. ( we now have 3 ) My question was asked to mainly try to fill any holes we may have overlooked in our preps.


----------



## sgtusmc98 (Sep 8, 2013)

The longest I ever went unplanned I didn't have anything to do with it because I was a kid, lost power for a week at my parents. They had a decent pantry and we backpacked a lot. It was winter with too much snow to leave by vehicle. It was a fun experience but it helped that it was winter so the fridge/freezer stuff just went on the deck. 

My wife went through hurricane Hugo I believe, they didn't have power for about 3 weeks. My father in law was lucky because he just happened to have a lot of cash on him, even though it wasn't technically his it saved the day and got repaid immediately after the event but after that he always keeps at least $5000 in cash. Most of the stores, even big ones started operations on cash, rounding costs and handwriting what was sold after a few days.

For me now water is an issue mostly because of the horses, since our well is electric we loose water with no power but I hope to put in a hand pump in the next month or two. And pray if we have a prolonged power loss it's winter.


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

sgtusmc98 said:


> The longest I ever went unplanned I didn't have anything to do with it because I was a kid, lost power for a week at my parents. They had a decent pantry and we backpacked a lot. It was winter with too much snow to leave by vehicle. It was a fun experience but it helped that it was winter so the fridge/freezer stuff just went on the deck.
> 
> My wife went through hurricane Hugo I believe, they didn't have power for about 3 weeks. My father in law was lucky because he just happened to have a lot of cash on him, even though it wasn't technically his it saved the day and got repaid immediately after the event but after that he always keeps at least $5000 in cash. Most of the stores, even big ones started operations on cash, rounding costs and handwriting what was sold after a few days.
> 
> For me now water is an issue mostly because of the horses, since our well is electric we loose water with no power but I hope to put in a hand pump in the next month or two. And pray if we have a prolonged power loss it's winter.


If you can get a couple of the IBC totes they work great for storing/holding water. We made a fitting to hook a water hose to it so we can have all our animals "off the well" because of power outages when it hits 110*+. As long as the water level in the tank is above the float in a trough of bucket it will keep the water "flowing".


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

There is a big confusion about emergency food/supplies ,many loved to brag about it many love to show it and many have no idea of what`s involved in keeping it safe from the environment .My friend lost his goods during Andrew in 92 ,right after the roof went bye bye ,the other in a Oklahoma tornado , my good buddy just bought a nice house here in Miami,and while we were moving he`s goods ,that where stored in a nice big concrete garage ,they show signs of mold .Companies loved to sell you stuff and claim 25 years ,but they don`t tell you that in order for them to last 25 they need to be properly stored .As a Supply Specialist in the Army my job was to stored and rotated goods ,from ammo to bombs to food ,and guess where they were ,in a deep underground bunker with 24/7 ventilation and no incandescent lighting ,now days they have solar air .Rotation and ventilation .I just rotated my sugar and salt ,both where nothing more than concrete blocks ,and that was only 6 month in a food grade container. The only food stuff here is powder milk and my canning's and I canned and rotated all the time .I have to many things going right now but several years ago I cured a ham and had it hanging in the house while I was rebuilding it ,saw dust ,Florida heat ,bugs ,a year later the thing was as hard as a rock but according to my Spanish neighbor the best he ever tasted ,so yes if things are done properly and stored properly is not a bad idea with money , to have plenty of goods for that unforeseen Red Dawn Day.


----------



## sgtusmc98 (Sep 8, 2013)

terri9630 said:


> If you can get a couple of the IBC totes they work great for storing/holding water. We made a fitting to hook a water hose to it so we can have all our animals "off the well" because of power outages when it hits 110*+. As long as the water level in the tank is above the float in a trough of bucket it will keep the water "flowing".


Thanks I'll have to check it out.


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

sgtusmc98 said:


> Thanks I'll have to check it out.


Your welcome. We have one for the rabbits, one for the chickens and one for the goats. I just top them off every morning so they are full in case the power goes out. The goats drink the most and a 330 gallon tank would last them about a week.


----------



## Danil54 (May 8, 2017)

This year I did not plant herbs in the garden & we will unfortunately run out of some stored up. When I get some room out there trust me, will plant. Basil, oregano, parsley and dill are biggys here. Herbs are one of those things you would want to dress up your cooking in a shtf situation. Another would be plenty of bleach and baking soda and vinegar.


----------



## RedBeard (May 8, 2017)

terri9630 said:


> Your welcome. We have one for the rabbits, one for the chickens and one for the goats. I just top them off every morning so they are full in case the power goes out. The goats drink the most and a 330 gallon tank would last them about a week.


Us too. We use the food grade 55gallon blue barrels. Winter it is rubber tubs for everyone and about a week into pounding icr everyday we are ready for our barrel setups!


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

RedBeard said:


> Us too. We use the food grade 55gallon blue barrels. Winter it is rubber tubs for everyone and about a week into pounding icr everyday we are ready for our barrel setups!


We started with a 1500 gallon tank to refill the waterers with but it requires us to be home to know the power was out to keep the waterers full. We lost several rabbits because of an outage when we were in the next city for Drs apts. That's when we built auto waterers for the rabbits and connected them directly to the tank.


----------



## Pessimistic2 (Jan 26, 2017)

terri9630 said:


> We started with a 1500 gallon tank to refill the waterers with but it requires us to be home to know the power was out to keep the waterers full. We lost several rabbits because of an outage when we were in the next city for Drs apts. That's when we built auto waterers for the rabbits and connected them directly to the tank.


Are these OK for the goats? This is what I was looking at, but since I have no "practical experience" at all, I better get some advice!! Planned on putting an automatic watering thing in it.

https://www.ebay.com/p/24-Farm-Toug...-Lamb-Lama-Alpaca/1070885547?iid=131848210049


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

Pessimistic2 said:


> Are these OK for the goats? This is what I was looking at, but since I have no "practical experience" at all, I better get some advice!! Planned on putting an automatic watering thing in it.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/p/24-Farm-Toug...-Lamb-Lama-Alpaca/1070885547?iid=131848210049


You could but it would be better for feed it may overflow with a float. A plain bucket or tub would work. If you do use that make sure you secure it. They will pull it off and play with it.


----------



## Pessimistic2 (Jan 26, 2017)

terri9630 said:


> You could but it would be better for feed it may overflow with a float. A plain bucket or tub would work. If you do use that make sure you secure it. They will pull it off and play with it.


Maybe something like this? But bigger? This is only 2' long, seems kinda small. Don't they make something 4-5' long? All the ones I've been seeing are 2' or less! Or maybe that's all they need?? (Photo is wrong format, have to click on the link!)

https://www.premier1supplies.com/p/kane-waterer-galvanized?gclid=CJrX6a_219QCFYcdgQodULIPCA
:scratch


----------



## tmttactical (Nov 23, 2015)

Pess, I think yo are making this too complex.

1) Get big steel tub --- http://www.agrisupply.com/stock-tank/p/14729/

2) Water cutoff valve --- https://www.qcsupply.com/120016-hudson-valve-1-gravity-pressurized-flow.html#write-review

3) 1' to 3/4" hose adapter -- http://www.homedepot.com/p/SharkBit...n-Male-Pipe-Thread-Adapter-UC139LFA/202270621

4) 3/4" PEX Piping --- http://www.homedepot.com/p/SharkBite-3-4-in-x-20-ft-Red-PEX-Pipe-U870R20/202688009

You will need the assorted clamps, clips for the PEX and a mounting bracket for the cutoff valve. This is within your skill set. Message me if you have questions.


----------



## Pessimistic2 (Jan 26, 2017)

tmttactical said:


> Pess, I think yo are making this too complex.
> 1) Get big steel tub --- http://www.agrisupply.com/stock-tank/p/14729/
> 2) Water cutoff valve --- https://www.qcsupply.com/120016-hudson-valve-1-gravity-pressurized-flow.html#write-review
> 3) 1' to 3/4" hose adapter -- http://www.homedepot.com/p/SharkBit...n-Male-Pipe-Thread-Adapter-UC139LFA/202270621
> ...


Well, I could probably manage that, though I would prefer to just buy a complete unit. You know my mind-set, "buy, not build!!" Whole lot easier!


----------



## tmttactical (Nov 23, 2015)

Pessimistic2 said:


> Well, I could probably manage that, though I would prefer to just buy a complete unit. You know my mind-set, "buy, not build!!" Whole lot easier!


Show the local handy man what you want and he can have it put to bed in no time. Buy the parts, show him a rough drawing and he / she can have it done in less than 30 minutes, after the cigarette break.


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

tmttactical said:


> Pess, I think yo are making this too complex.
> 
> 1) Get big steel tub --- http://www.agrisupply.com/stock-tank/p/14729/
> 
> ...


Don't even need that much. Go to a feed store or tractor supply type place and get a bucket or tub and a float. The bucket can be as basic or fancy as you want and a float will be between $10-20 depending on plastic or metal. Hooks to a regular water hose.


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

Pessimistic2 said:


> Maybe something like this? But bigger? This is only 2' long, seems kinda small. Don't they make something 4-5' long? All the ones I've been seeing are 2' or less! Or maybe that's all they need?? (Photo is wrong format, have to click on the link!)
> 
> https://www.premier1supplies.com/p/kane-waterer-galvanized?gclid=CJrX6a_219QCFYcdgQodULIPCA
> :scratch


That will work fine. Bigger is better unless you have it hooked to a storage tank or a source not dependent on electricity.


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

I use this float on all our water buckets http://www.homesandland.com/Listing.cfm?ListingId=38229751.

I also use these goat feeders and a float for our chickens and turkeys.


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

These are already put together for you.

https://www.valleyvet.com/ct_detail.html?pgguid=8880817a-2fcf-4ff7-8fbd-aba02e7f8464


----------



## tmttactical (Nov 23, 2015)

terri9630 said:


> These are already put together for you.
> 
> https://www.valleyvet.com/ct_detail.html?pgguid=8880817a-2fcf-4ff7-8fbd-aba02e7f8464


Looks good to me Pess. I am just about the opposite when it comes to hands on. I am a hands on kinda guy and would rather design, build and assemble myself. That way I know all about it and how to fix it. You will have mass redundancy and I will have tools and spare parts. We will each survive in comfort or not at all.


----------



## Danil54 (May 8, 2017)

We just cut old 55 gallon buckets down and use those for our waterers. They were extra we had on hand and are heavy enough that the goats can't move them around. I have two of them, but after babes are born really need to keep topped off at all times so the babes can reach the water, so a float would come in handy. I feed twice a day so just fill then. Mine just has a hose attached to a well water cutoff valve. For the cows we use the floats. For feed, I have two wooden feed boxes,one plastic barrel cut in half and in the barn a raingutter attached to the barn wall. I have 26 goats so plenty of space for them to spread out to eat. I got a couple girls that can be brutes when it comes to food and like their space!


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

Danil54 said:


> We just cut old 55 gallon buckets down and use those for our waterers. They were extra we had on hand and are heavy enough that the goats can't move them around. I have two of them, but after babes are born really need to keep topped off at all times so the babes can reach the water, so a float would come in handy. I feed twice a day so just fill then. Mine just has a hose attached to a well water cutoff valve. For the cows we use the floats. For feed, I have two wooden feed boxes,one plastic barrel cut in half and in the barn a raingutter attached to the barn wall. I have 26 goats so plenty of space for them to spread out to eat. I got a couple girls that can be brutes when it comes to food and like their space! ��


Just be careful with a large tub. Babies get wound up and I've had a few end I up in the water because they tried to jump on top of the bucket only to find that there was no "top". It's not really a problem if they have a huge space to run in but it is if they are in a confined space. My kids are in a 35x40 pen with rocks and a wooden spoon to jump on but every year one tries to stand on water.


----------



## Danil54 (May 8, 2017)

terri9630 said:


> Just be careful with a large tub. Babies get wound up and I've had a few end I up in the water because they tried to jump on top of the bucket only to find that there was no "top". It's not really a problem if they have a huge space to run in but it is if they are in a confined space. My kids are in a 35x40 pen with rocks and a wooden spoon to jump on but every year one tries to stand on water.


They got a couple acres to run around in. Made a couple jungle gyms out of old wooden railroad tie. Hadn't had a baby try to jump on top of the water barrel yet, but won't say that won't ever happen . They only hold about 12 gallons each so babies could jump out if that is ever the case though. They only problem we have had with the babies was in front of the wooden feedboxes. It turned to mud since that area was walked on so much. Tried putting down washout, but that turned back into mud after a while. Sunk down some wooden railroad ties then put the washout on top. . . problem solved!! When I found a little one totally stuck,that was main priority. Had I not been out there I probably would have lost baby. . . amazing what kind of strength you can muster up when you need to do something quick. If you've never had to move one of those things they are probably at least 75 bs if not more.


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

Danil54 said:


> They got a couple acres to run around in. Made a couple jungle gyms out of old wooden railroad tie. Hadn't had a baby try to jump on top of the water barrel yet, but won't say that won't ever happen . They only hold about 12 gallons each so babies could jump out if that is ever the case though. They only problem we have had with the babies was in front of the wooden feedboxes. It turned to mud since that area was walked on so much. Tried putting down washout, but that turned back into mud after a while. Sunk down some wooden railroad ties then put the washout on top. . . problem solved!! When I found a little one totally stuck,that was main priority. Had I not been out there I probably would have lost baby. . . amazing what kind of strength you can muster up when you need to do something quick. If you've never had to move one of those things they are probably at least 75 bs if not more.


I want to build a bunch of climbing toys for the kids but it's going to have to wait until we move. I'm working on building a small herd of good stock so we can keep breeding for meat and 4-H sales. By then our "kid" will have graduated and will be to old for 4-H.


----------



## RedBeard (May 8, 2017)

Side note for too much mud, of course will only work with certain animals, is to put down carpet scraps or a carpet takeout from a home. Put it down like landscape fabric then cover with your choice of stone or what have you. Worked in my driveway.


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

Mud? We only get that a few times a year. It doesn't last long enough to be a problem. It's an advantage of desert living.


----------

